# Did hobbits drink wine? What is Old Winyards? Lore of Arda series by Macbeth [Video]



## Council_of_Gondor (May 24, 2021)

Hello there fellow Tolkienist!

Ever wondered if hobbits drink wine? or maybe you already know the answer and just want to see if there is some stuff about Old Winyards you didn't know?
Whatever brought you here, I hope you like the video and want to support me to make even more lore-videos about middle-earth

Thanks for watching


----------



## Alcuin (May 24, 2021)

Yes, indeed, Hobbits drank wine. In _The Hobbit_ when Bilbo experiences his “unexpected party,” Gandalf asks for “a little red wine,” and Thorin does, too. Later when he escaped from the Elf-king’s underground palace and found himself soaked in the little riverside village, Bilbo comforted himself with “a leather bottle of wine and a pie that did not belong to him.” And at his parting with the Elf-king, he gave him a strand of pearls in return for having “drunk much of your wine and eaten much of your bread.” 

Old Winyards is exactly what it appears to be: wine from an old vineyard: “a strong red wine from the Southfarthing.” (_FotR_, “A Long-expected Party”)

(I confess that I did not watch the video.)


----------



## 1stvermont (May 24, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> Hello there fellow Tolkienist!
> 
> Ever wondered if hobbits drink wine? or maybe you already know the answer and just want to see if there is some stuff about Old Winyards you didn't know?
> Whatever brought you here, I hope you like the video and want to support me to make even more lore-videos about middle-earth
> ...



I really enjoyed your video on the watcher in the water, good topic here as well, keep up the good work.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (May 27, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I really enjoyed your video on the watcher in the water, good topic here as well, keep up the good work.


Thank you!
I'm currently planning out two new videos:
The Argonath - When and why was it built?
& Death of Frodo's Parents - Tragedy of the Brandywine river

So if you are interested in that you got something to look forward to ☺️


----------

